# Platelet disorder and joining the CF



## ProudCanadian1985 (24 Aug 2007)

I suffer from low platelets for no explainable reason. I have been checked out for every major and many minor diseases over the years and the only explanation I get is that my immune system somehow causes my condition. 

I don't take any medication and the worst I suffer from is bruising and I suppose if I were shot or in a bad accident I would be more susceptible to death, but otherwise I am completely healthy and nothing is wrong.

Would this problem stop me from joining the Canadian Forces? As I said I don't take medication, and am supposedly healthy and have undergone extreme amounts of testing. I've had a bone marrow biopsy, colonoscopy, upper gastroscopy, some sort of cortisol response test, blood work up the ying-yang, 5+ CAT scans, many X-rays, heart tests, and many many more!

I have pretty much been a guinea pig for the last 5 years and would like to join the Canadian Forces in the future. A doctor I had seen once before, told me about his friend who was a tank gunner in the Canadian Forces so if he had the same condition and was allowed to be in the Canadian Forces, logic would dictate that I would also pass the medical tests to join the Canadian Forces.

I see alot of posts about diabetics who aren't allowed to serve, and I kind of have a feeling it is discrimination to prevent people from serving if they have medical conditions. Many diabetics can run marathons and do heavy exercise with no problems and are just as capable as you and I. 

I do however, understand that they require medication and that can be a hassle on the battlefield. Still, I think it is a fundamental right to be able to serve your country, and if you can pass the physical tests and prove you can keep up with the rest, you should not be prevented from joining your countries military. What recourse do these people have? 

I know that employers cannot turn you down because of your health so why can the military? I could sue an employer for refusing to hire me because of my health status, and I would win. So why can the Canadian Forces turn down people for things like allergies, and taking prozac? Why turn down healthy people for such simple ailments? It makes no sense and I think it is wrong. 

I'm just assuming I would be denied because of my low platelets, because It's almost certain I would be based on the tight standards of this military. If I am wrong, please enlighten me and I will bellyache no more.

You are really missing out on alot of skilled people. I have used firearms all my life and am a great shot, I could be a real asset to the Armed Forces and there are plenty like me who will never serve their country because of some stupid little problem that paints them useless by the Canadian Forces.

What do you say to people who's lives have been spent dreaming about being in the military? Or to those who's relatives served in WW1 and WW1, even Korea.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Aug 2007)

:crybaby:

The military can refuse you on medical grounds just like the RCMP, police forces and fire departments can.  There are standards to ensure you can do the job and, if in fact you were denied because of you condition, the military has determined that you cannot .


----------



## Armymedic (24 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> I suffer from low platelets for no explainable reason. I have been checked out for every major and many minor diseases over the years and the only explanation I get is that my immune system somehow causes my condition.
> 
> I don't take any medication and the worst I suffer from is bruising and I suppose if I were shot or in a bad accident I would be more susceptible to death, but otherwise I am completely healthy and nothing is wrong.
> 
> Would this problem stop me from joining the Canadian Forces?



Yes, absolutely. But if there is any doubt, apply anyway...they will give the final answer.

And if you are concerned why it may be unfair to you to not be hired by the CF...Think of how unfair it will to me or one of my medical counterparts who do everything in thier power to stop you from bleeding, but are unable to prevent your death because of your known previous medical condition....
How unfair is it to us and your former comrades?

Just as not everyone who wants to gets to play in the NHL, NBA or CFL, not everyone is meant to be a soldier.

read this thread:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/37076.0.html


----------



## Donut (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> What do you say to people who's lives have been spent dreaming about being in the military? Or to those who's relatives served in WW1 and WW1, even Korea.



I'd say you're welcome to apply, but don't hold your breath.

There's no fundamental right to serve, but there is a right to apply.  Have fun with the recruiting process.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> I see alot of posts about diabetics who aren't allowed to serve, and I kind of have a feeling it is discrimination to prevent people from serving if they have medical conditions. Many diabetics can run marathons and do heavy exercise with no problems and are just as capable as you and I.
> 
> I do however, understand that they require medication and that can be a hassle on the battlefield. Still, I think it is a fundamental right to be able to serve your country, and if you can pass the physical tests and prove you can keep up with the rest, you should not be prevented from joining your countries military. What recourse do these people have?
> 
> I know that employers cannot turn you down because of your health so why can the military? I could sue an employer for refusing to hire me because of my health status, and I would win. So why can the Canadian Forces turn down people for things like allergies, and taking prozac? Why turn down healthy people for such simple ailments? It makes no sense and I think it is wrong.



It's called BFOR - Bone-fide Operational Requirement, and the Human Rights Tribunal has already ruled that the BFORs take precedence over individual rights. It's a fundamental right to apply to the CF... not to be granted entry.


----------



## ProudCanadian1985 (25 Aug 2007)

I respect your opinions but It is discrimination in a way. Of course it's wrong to allow anyone to serve, but to deny someone who is physically and mentally able, based on some non-issue of an illness like allergies or irritable bowel syndrome is laughable. 

Thanks for your information though. I will try to apply, but I doubt it will get me anywhere.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> I respect your opinions but It is discrimination in a way. Of course it's wrong to allow anyone to serve, but to deny someone who is physically and mentally able, based on some non-issue of an illness like allergies or irritable bowel syndrome is laughable.



Why is it always those who have never served a single day that think they know what it takes to be a soldier, or who the military should or shouldnt allow in the service.  The human rights tribunal has already established that IT IS NOT discrimination.


----------



## ProudCanadian1985 (25 Aug 2007)

How would you know what I can do? How would your superiors know what I can do If they haven't seen me in basic training?

The truth is you would have to be a complete idiot to think you can establish if someone is capable physically by looking at them. If you look up the disorder I have you will see it has no physical/mental manifestations and that I only have a higher risk of bleeding and that is all. 

I hardly think that you having to care for me if I was shot and bleeding really matters anyways. If I was injured in a car crash, do you think It's unfair for the doctor because I have this medical condition? Should I feel bad for him because I died in his care? No! So why would you feel it was insulting or unjust for me to serve amongst you and your peers?

You have to understand that some people are willing to give their life for their country and I could handle it if I died in your arms, and since you are trained to deal with that, you should be able to also. 

I could be a police officer? So explain the difference? It's not unjust to you or anyone else. If I can do everything the average soldier can do, why would you exclude me from service? I would not be a burden on anyone. You get paid the big bucks to deal with death, so deal with it.


----------



## ProudCanadian1985 (25 Aug 2007)

Give me 3 months of training and I guarantee I will be as good a soldier as anyone else. 

All it takes is physical strength, endurance, and complete devotion. Some people don't have it, but if you are physically able and set on doing it, you could definitely do it.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

You realy dont have a clue do you......

When it comes to medical rejections, its not about you PT capacities.....its about a condition that becomes a liability on operations.  Our circumstances are not those of police or doctors so dont even compare those people to us in that context.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985,

Its been explained to you how it is...................a few more insults from you and you will begone...............you deal with it.
Milnet.ca staff


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> I hardly think that you having to care for me if I was shot and bleeding really matters anyways. If I was injured in a car crash, do you think It's unfair for the doctor because I have this medical condition? Should I feel bad for him because I died in his care? No! So why would you feel it was insulting or unjust for me to serve amongst you and your peers?
> 
> You have to understand that some people are willing to give their life for their country and* I could handle it if I died in your arms*, and since you are *trained to deal with that, you should be able to also*.




Hey there lad, intresting idea you have there, what with the not having been in that situation before Glad to see It's ok for you to die in my arms really that will help late at night when I am all alone and having a few drinks trying to think of one more thing I could have done...Yup I'll just think  "well he was ok with it so meh whatever".



You got your advice feel free to apply but don't be surprised if they say no.


----------



## Strike (25 Aug 2007)

> All it takes is physical strength, endurance, and complete devotion.



That's all fine and dandy, but there's a neat little thing in the military called "Universality of Service" and one of the points that qualifies a person for this is being able to go 6+ months without the need of a doctor or prescription medications.  That part right there would eliminate all those wonderful examples of people on prozac and diabetics.


----------



## ProudCanadian1985 (25 Aug 2007)

You are entitled to your opinion but I don't agree. Stay safe and I'm happy you are living your dream. You have to realize that many if not a huge amount of CF members have health problems or mental issues but lied about it to get enlisted. I too could do the same with little or no consequence. But I won't. I will be a Police officer and keep the homeland safe. And guess what? They won't deny me because of my health problem. Maybe one day the CF will be a little more fair. Until then! Peace out! 

Stay safe!


----------



## PMed (25 Aug 2007)

ProudCanadian1985 said:
			
		

> I respect your opinions but It is discrimination in a way. Of course it's wrong to allow anyone to serve, *but to deny someone who is physically and mentally able, based on some non-issue of an illness like allergies or irritable bowel syndrome is laughable. *
> 
> It's not laughable.  Here is an exerpt from the CFP154 on assessing medical fitness.  This brings up issues that most people don't consider when they start complaining about the enrolment medical:
> 
> ...



Well, you go ahead and "try" to apply, I would suggest working on that negative attitude should you actually make it to an interview.


----------



## ProudCanadian1985 (25 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hey there lad, intresting idea you have there, what with the not having been in that situation before Glad to see It's ok for you to die in my arms really that will help late at night when I am all alone and having a few drinks trying to think of one more thing I could have done...Yup I'll just think  "well he was ok with it so meh whatever".
> 
> 
> 
> You got your advice feel free to apply but don't be surprised if they say no.



You know the risks of the job. That is what you have to do. Doctors live with that kind of thing everyday! Get used to it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2007)

...and here is your verbal warning.

Let this drop son or you will go up the system...............get used to it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2007)

I did you a favour lad and removed your last post, ...did ya think that would help?


Anyway, advice given, topic locked.


----------

